# Update world infinito?

## ramiel

Ragazzi è normale che

```

emerge --newuse -p world

```

mi dia questo risultato?

EDIT

[...]  tagliato...il thread comiciava a essere illegibile!

RamielLast edited by ramiel on Fri Oct 27, 2006 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

normalissimo,...  si vede che non aggiorni da un pò..

comunque segui prima questa guida : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

dopo di che aggiorni il sistema.

ciao

----------

## ramiel

Ok,allarghiamo un pò la discussione.

Sono benissimo che il mio sistema è sporchissimoe volevo dare una pulit generale.

Così mi ero messo intesta di fare queste cose.

Aspettare un aggiornamento corposo(che so kde4).Quando decido insomma farò le seguenti cose:

unmerge di kde*

unmerge di xorg6

emerge di gcc-4.1

riemerge di system e world

emerge di xorg7

emerge di kde

mi sembra la cosa più logica da fare per evitare compilazioni lunghe...da dover poi rifare!

C'è qualche cosa di cui dovrei tener conto?

Ramiel

----------

## Ic3M4n

di queste cose che sono importanti e che tu non hai ancora fatto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499167.html

----------

## Scen

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Aspettare un aggiornamento corposo(che so kde4).Quando decido insomma farò le seguenti cose:

 

Te lo sconsiglio vivamente! KDE4 verrà rilasciato nel 2007, e verrà reso stabile in Gentoo chissà quando!

Aggiorna tutto quanto il tuo sistema, e in futuro cerca di mantenerlo aggiornato il più possibile (se puoi), così ti eviti situazioni intricate tipo questa!

Un piccolo consiglio che ti dò è di valutare il passaggio alle versioni "split-ebuilds" di KDE (vedi la relativa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml)

----------

## randomaze

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unmerge di kde*
> 
> unmerge di xorg6
> ...

 

Qualcosa di cui tener conto per posticipare l'aggiornamento di gcc, xorg e kde?

Ricorda di non aggiornare il portage-tree (non si sa mai che appaiano cambi di profilo, gestione use, ...) e comuqnue tenere il backup di una versione in cui xorg6, gcc e il tuo kde erano stabili.

Ricorda di non installare pacchetti o comuqnue preparati spiritualmente a farlo in maniera macchinosa.

Prima di fare gli aggiornamenti in questione (e da qui all'uscita di kde4 mi sa che sarà cambiato tutto il system) preparati spiritualmente a dover affrontare qualche complicazione.

----------

## ramiel

Sono già agli split ebuilds di kde.

Comunque mi sono deciso.Ora tolgo xorg,aggiorno il sistema e passo a xorg 7.

Il fatto è che devo cercare di non ridurmi più ad un world così!

----------

## X-Drum

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Sono già agli split ebuilds di kde.
> 
> Comunque mi sono deciso.Ora tolgo xorg,aggiorno il sistema e passo a xorg 7.
> 
> Il fatto è che devo cercare di non ridurmi più ad un world così!

 

si purtroppo come già detto da altri, c'è un quantitativo (accetabile imho)

di upgrade che sarebbe consigliatissimo effettuare in ogni caso come:

-gli upgrade portage

-cambio profili

-modifiche sostanziali a pacchetti di sistema

-ecc

comunque coraggio, avendo scelto di installare kde tramite split-ebuilds

e il nuovo xorg 7.x (anche lui modulare),  d'ora in poi vedrai che gli

aggiornamenti per questi pacchetti saranno meno impegnativi

rispetto alle vecchie versioni monolitiche, ed inoltre potrai eliminare

parecchia roba che in Xorg e Kde non usi (e quindi perche' compilarla)

----------

## ramiel

Si infatti in kde ho eliminato una marea di roba e ogni tanto trovo sempre qualcosa di eliminabile!

Vado ad aggiornarmi e torno...!

----------

## ramiel

OK...

sono passato a gcc 4.1.1 e mi sto accingendo a ricompilare system...ma sorge un dubbio.

Può mai essere che mi ritrovo due versioni diverse di java-config?E poi devo davvero reinstallare la jdk?non è un bin?Se volessi(e fosse giusto) eliminarla da questa emersione,come dovrei fare?

Questo è il risultato di emerge -epv system

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="-build" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[...]troppo lungo e inutile!

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 61,625 kB

```

E poi è necessario ricompilare il gcc,libtool e glibc(quest'ultimi li ho dovuti ricompilare dopo aver settato gcc alla 4.1.1)?Last edited by ramiel on Fri Oct 27, 2006 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ramiel

PerchÃ

emerge -eav world

mi scarica gcc-3.x

dopo che ho aggiornato alla versione 4.1.1?

Come faccio a sapere chi mi richiede quella dipendenza?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> PerchÃ
> 
> emerge -eav world
> 
> mi scarica gcc-3.x
> ...

 

postacelo con 

```

emerge -peav world

```

dimenticavo gcc lo hai aggiornato seguendo questo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml ???

ciao

----------

## ramiel

eccolo qua

```

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... .

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-doc/ebookmerge games-arcade/tuxracer media-gfx/picasa

... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="-build" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="-X" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.20  USE="python" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r13  USE="nsplugin" 13,224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.6  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7  USE="-emacs" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0  USE="nls -build (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1  USE="nls -acl -build (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1  USE="-gcc64" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 247 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13  2,348 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13  USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="alsa nsplugin -X -doc -examples -jce" 48,338 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="berkdb" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  USE="-test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk -ucs2" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13  USE="-caps" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1  USE="-build -doc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6d  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  USE="unicode*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.13  USE="nls" 957 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-engines/scummvm-tools-0.9.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1  USE="-no-old-linux" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/strace-4.5.14  USE="-aio -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6  USE="(-n32)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.21  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -minimal -raid (-selinux) -srvdir -static" 17,215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38  USE="(-minimal%) (-perl%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  USE="(-minimal%) (-perl%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50  USE="(-minimal%) (-perl%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  USE="(-minimal%) (-perl%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Rar-1.9  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.11  USE="-static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faac-1.24  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006g  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,522 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  USE="-hardened" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 56 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 66 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[

[...]   tolto per un pò di leggibilità!

```

Last edited by ramiel on Fri Oct 27, 2006 9:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

perchè non hai usato il tag code????? per formattare meglio il codice??

comunque,  hai seguito la guida che ti ho linkato per aggiornare gcc????

----------

## ramiel

l'ho usato,ma da quell'output comunque!

Si ho usato la guida e la sto seguendo passo passo.

Sono al punto di riemergere world e mi chiede il gcc3.3.6

Non c'è modo di sapere chi lo richiede?

----------

## Onip

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non c'è modo di sapere chi lo richiede?

 

Aggiungi l'opzione -t a quelle che passi ad emerge. Ti faccio notare, inoltre che hai un pacchetto bloccante, utempter.

----------

## ramiel

il pacchetto bloccante l'ho tolto subito dopo aver postato l'output.Ora provo con l'opzione e poi vedo cosa me lo richiede!

A quanto pare lo richiede media-fonts/font-alias ???

Nel frattempo un'altra domanda.

Ho provato a dare emerge --depclean e naturalmente mi consigloia di fare prima un update --deep di world.Ma tra le dipendenze non risolte ci sono delle cose tipo

Gioco di Kde richiesto da kdegames-meta!!!

Che senso ha?

Così avrò sempre problemi con gli split ebuilds(immagino sarà così anche per xorg7!)

----------

## crisandbea

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> l'ho usato,ma da quell'output comunque!
> 
> Si ho usato la guida e la sto seguendo passo passo.
> 
> Sono al punto di riemergere world e mi chiede il gcc3.3.6
> ...

 

lo hai messo dopo il tag code....  :Wink:   ,   aggiungi l'opzione -t ad emerge , e vediamo un pò che dice.

ciao

----------

## ramiel

Per inciso questo è un pezzo emerge -epvt world

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-218  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 777 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 94 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 246 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1  USE="-doc" 759 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r6  USE="pam" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]         sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1  USE="nls python" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  USE="(-minimal%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  USE="-hardened" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-devel/bison-2.2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-libs/timezone-data-2006g  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/which-2.16  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faac-1.24  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.11  USE="-static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Rar-1.9  0 kB 

```

Compare anche gcc-3.3.6

----------

## crisandbea

da queste righe:

```

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

```

 mi verrebbe da dire che non hai aggiornato , o non hai aggiornato bene a gcc-4.1.

Sei sicuro di aver aggiornato bene seguendo questo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml ???

se fai:

```

 equery b gcc 
```

 che output t dà???

ciao

----------

## ramiel

Passo passo!

Non so cosa posso aver sbagliato.Tra l'atro ho appena controllato il profilo di gcc-config e mi da 4.1.1!

Ora provo a togliere le altre installazioni di gcc(per inciso,la 3.3.6 non l'ho mai installata!)

Per inciso2:il tag code l'avevo messo tutte e due le volte.Evidentemente non funzionava con un argomento così lungo,infatti era troncato!

----------

## ramiel

Sto togliendo le versioni di gcc precedenti alla 4.1.1 prima di dare emerge -eav world

vediamo se lo chiede ancora!

non è cambiato nulla!

----------

## ramiel

Ok...come faccio a togliere qualcosa da world?Così posso posticipare, che so, la compilazione di kde-games a quando ne avrò voglia!

----------

## Scen

Per eliminare un pacchetto installato:

```

emerge -C nomepacchetto

```

Se questo pacchetto è presente in world (quindi installato esplicitamente, non come dipendenza di altro pacchetto), verrà rimosso!  :Cool: 

----------

